# Salary and cost of living



## fab (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I got sponsored from a company located in the greater Boston area ( H-1B visa ). 
I understand my wife will get an H4 visa, therefore she won't be able to work.
We do not have kids.

I plan to live outside the city as the office is close to the intersection I93 / I95. 
Can you give me an idea of the salary needed for 2 people, a 1br apartment rent, 1 compact car? We live a quite life and we would look for a safe residential neighborhood.
Could the North Shore be an option or the traffic is awful?

Thank you


----------



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

In the Greater Boston area, $1000 up US dollars is probably what you are looking at for rent for a 1 bedroom in the North Shore. The traffic is that area tends to be quite slow during rush hour, I would recommend you live close to work.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I93 and I95 intersect in two locations - one north and one south of the city. I assume you mean the north intersection, which would put you in the Stoneham, Wakefield, Burlington area. 

With any kind of luck, you should be able to find a place to live where you could avoid having to use the main highways (I95/128 and I93) to get to work. The North Shore has some lovely communities, but the traffic at rush hours can be fierce if you have to use Route 128. Still, once you get to know the area, there are lots of back roads and alternative routes. 

Take a look at Boston.com to collect general information about the area (including ads for properties to rent).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

